# Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)



## El Carp (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe forengemeinde! Alls erstes möchte ich als neu user mal alle forenmitglieder begrüßen.. Ich hab auch sofort schon eine etwas umfangreichere frage.. Ich bin letztes jahr recht oft an der holländischen küste ( genau: im städtchen Renesse bzw. shouwen-duiveland  ( weis nicht ob man das so schreibt)) gewesen um heringen, makrelen und hornhechten nachzustellen. War dabei sogar recht erfolgreich!
nun hat mich aber das ganze jahr schon die eine Zielgruppe gereizt: Die Plattfische. Ich hab mich aber letztes jahr nicht an die platten rangetraut, weil ich keine ahnung von genauem Ort, Köder, Jahres-u. Tageszeit, Entfernungen in denen ich vor dem nordseeufer angeln muss. Ich weis nur das ich nicht in dem greveningen meer sondern zur nordseeseite hin angeln muss. Ich vermute ich angle am besten in dem gebiet, wo an der schleuse das felsufer beginnt ( falls schon jemand da war, weiß er vllt. wo ich meine!?). Hb bei der sucfunktion, nichts gefunden was  mir konkret genug gewesen wäre.. vllt aber auch nur weil ich da noch nicht ganz so gut durchblicke|supergri... auf jedenfall hoffe ich das ich hier preziese tipps und erfahrungen erhalten kann. In vorfreude dieses Jahr den ersten Plattfisch an land ziehen zu könne, bedanke ich mich schon jetzt im vorraus für hilfreiche Beiträge!
mfg El Carp


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*



El Carp schrieb:


> Hallo liebe forengemeinde! Alls erstes möchte ich als neu user mal alle forenmitglieder begrüßen.. Ich hab auch sofort schon eine etwas umfangreichere frage.. Ich bin letztes jahr recht oft an der holländischen küste ( genau: im städtchen Renesse bzw. shouwen-duiveland  ( weis nicht ob man das so schreibt)) gewesen um heringen, makrelen und hornhechten nachzustellen. War dabei sogar recht erfolgreich!
> nun hat mich aber das ganze jahr schon die eine Zielgruppe gereizt: Die Plattfische. Ich hab mich aber letztes jahr nicht an die platten rangetraut, weil ich keine ahnung von genauem Ort, Köder, Jahres-u. Tageszeit, Entfernungen in denen ich vor dem nordseeufer angeln muss. Ich weis nur das ich nicht in dem greveningen meer sondern zur nordseeseite hin angeln muss. Ich vermute ich angle am besten in dem gebiet, wo an der schleuse das felsufer beginnt ( falls schon jemand da war, weiß er vllt. wo ich meine!?). Hb bei der sucfunktion, nichts gefunden was  mir konkret genug gewesen wäre.. vllt aber auch nur weil ich da noch nicht ganz so gut durchblicke|supergri... auf jedenfall hoffe ich das ich hier preziese tipps und erfahrungen erhalten kann. In vorfreude dieses Jahr den ersten Plattfisch an land ziehen zu könne, bedanke ich mich schon jetzt im vorraus für hilfreiche Beiträge!
> mfg El Carp



Nö, die besten Stellen sind entweder im Grevelinger vor dem Hafen von Scharendijk, da ist es bis zu 60 m tief und Sandgrund oder aber am Strand von Westenschouwen an der Oosterschelde oder Neeltje Jans 
Es soll auch vor dem Camping Julianahoeve in Renesse gehen, da ist wohl in Brandungsrutenreichweite eine Rinne in der die Platten sind, kenn ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.

Gruß

Kogha

P.S.: Grevelinger = Vispas, ist dir bewußt, nicht wahr?? #h


----------



## El Carp (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

Vispas? na klar.. sonst hätt ich da ja letztes jahr nich angeln können. ...Und 25 euro sind ja nich die Welt!

aber hab gehört das im greveningen meer eig nich auf plattfisch geanget wird... wenn ich von plattfischfängen höre, dann eher von der nordseeseite her.


----------



## Koghaheiner (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*



El Carp schrieb:


> Vispas? na klar.. sonst hätt ich da ja letztes jahr nich angeln können. ...Und 25 euro sind ja nich die Welt!
> 
> aber hab gehört das im greveningen meer eig nich auf plattfisch geanget wird... wenn ich von plattfischfängen höre, dann eher von der nordseeseite her.



ja, Nordsee soll ergiebiger sein, aber vor der Schleuse hab ich ausser Seebarsch noch nix gefangen. Vor dem Hafen im Grevelinger schon 2 Stk. Kliesch.


----------



## esgof (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

moin

wenn ich dir einen anderen tip geben kann am europa weg in maasluis da läuft immer was 
tags über versuche ich es auf seebarsch bei dämmerung auf platte

gruß esgof


----------



## El Carp (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

wo genau si die stelle da, die du mir schildern wolltest? ich weiß leider nicht, wo auropa weg oder maassluis sind.. vllt. kenn ich die.. aber nicht im zusammenhang mit dem namen.
was ich noch fragen wollte, in welchen monaten fängt man da am besten plattfische? Und i welcher entfernung zum ufer fischt ihr etwa? und mit welschen ködern??
mfg: El Carp


----------



## Koghaheiner (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*



El Carp schrieb:


> wo genau si die stelle da, die du mir schildern wolltest? ich weiß leider nicht, wo auropa weg oder maassluis sind.. vllt. kenn ich die.. aber nicht im zusammenhang mit dem namen.
> was ich noch fragen wollte, in welchen monaten fängt man da am besten plattfische? Und i welcher entfernung zum ufer fischt ihr etwa? und mit welschen ködern??
> mfg: El Carp



Wenn ich das richtig sehe meint er den Europaweg im Hafen Rotterdam/Maasvlakte/Maassluis. Der ist natürlich ein bißchen lang, da könnten viele Stellen gemeint sein, abgesehen davon sind das min 40 KM von Rennesse weg. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## El Carp (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

das is mir in dem fall leider zu weit weg.. hat denn noch nen tipp wo ich hier bei reness sehr gut plattfische fangen kann? der genaue ort an dem ich meistens angele heißt Schaarendijke und liegt vllt. 5 auto min von renessse weg.


----------



## z9r (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

Also auf Platte in der nähe von Renesse solltest du lieber zum Gezeitenwehr fahren,und dann entweder Nordseeseitig weit auf den Deich raus,oder du fährst ganz über das Wehr und gehst auf der anderen Seite an den Sandstrand.Noch ne Möglichkeit hast du,wenn du am Brouwersdamm zur nächsten Insel fährst(da wo die Kitesurver immer sind)am ende vom Strand ist eine Slipstelle für Boote mit nem Steinwall,da must du rauf und dann rausfeuern.


----------



## Koghaheiner (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*



z9r schrieb:


> Also auf Platte in der nähe von Renesse solltest du lieber zum Gezeitenwehr fahren,und dann entweder Nordseeseitig weit auf den Deich raus,oder du fährst ganz über das Wehr und gehst auf der anderen Seite an den Sandstrand.Noch ne Möglichkeit hast du,wenn du am Brouwersdamm zur nächsten Insel fährst(da wo die Kitesurver immer sind)am ende vom Strand ist eine Slipstelle für Boote mit nem Steinwall,da must du rauf und dann rausfeuern.



Nix Insel, das ist schon das nördliche Ende vom Brouwersdam  danach kommt die Ortschaft Ouddorp. Da kann man auch an den Strand gehen, beim Strand Flauwe Werk, dort läuft auch eine Rinne lang. Aber von Renesse schon wieder, man glaubt es kaum weil weniger als 10 min mit dem Auto, 15 KM weg...


----------



## El Carp (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

wie weit muss ich denn da rauswerfen?? und welchen köder benutze ich da am besten?
mfg El Carp


----------



## z9r (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Nix Insel, das ist schon das nördliche Ende vom Brouwersdam  danach kommt die Ortschaft Ouddorp. Da kann man auch an den Strand gehen, beim Strand Flauwe Werk, dort läuft auch eine Rinne lang. Aber von Renesse schon wieder, man glaubt es kaum weil weniger als 10 min mit dem Auto, 15 KM weg...


  Doch Insel,heist Grone Overflake ,Renesse =Schouven Duiveland aber wahr Entfernung mit dem Auto nicht so auffällig .Wurfweite kann ich nicht sagen,muss man Probieren.Köder Zargers (Seeringelwürmer)halten besser am Haken als Wattwürmer sind aber auch Teurer!!!


----------



## El Carp (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

welche jahreszeit kannste mir denn empfehlen??


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

koennt doch n bild von google erde reinsetzen ums zu verdeutlichen


----------



## z9r (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

Scholle geht das ganze Jahr über,im Winter haben wir auch schon Butt da gefangen,Seezunge ab Sommer aber nur Nachts und als Beifang im Sommer Wolfsbarsche,die brauchen aber Ordentlich Köder am Haken im gegensatz zur Seezunge mit ihrem kleinen Maul.So habe mal Versucht das Bild zu Laden,die linke Seite ist Nordsee,das erkennt man auch den Schutzwall,an dem man Angeln kann.


----------



## Fischerman friend (8. August 2012)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse am strand*

_*Hallo Liebe Angler **Gemeinde*_


Also ich war letztwe Woche in Renesse im Urlaub auf dem camping Platz Julianahoeve ( sehr schöner platz) nur mit dem Angeln am strand das war nix . Im forum haben mehrere nutzer geschrieben das man am strand sehr gut auf seebarsch angeln kann... dies kann ich nur wiedersprechen da man bei zunehmender Flut andauernd ins Seegras kommt ( platz war am zuid zuid west Strandlokal rechts sowie Links davon):c:c:c  


Naja Ich habe aber noch eine Positive nachricht für euch |wavey:|wavey:

Am Besten kauf Seebarsch lohnt es sich am Brouwersdamm Nordseeseite (Natürlich nicht hinter absperrung das kann schweinisch teuer werden)mit schlanke lange spinner so wie an der Grevelinger Meer natürlich nur mit verguinning von den vvv Büros. 
Wenn man Glück hat kann man sogar die seerobben beim Jagen Beobachten.


----------



## orka123 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Grundsätze auf Plattfische bei Renesse (Niederlande)*

Hallo

war vor zwei Wochen auch dort und habe am Brouwersdam beim Gezeitenwehr und auch beim Steinwall gefischt. Hatte "so viel Glück" die Seerobben sogar fast jedes mal zu beobachten, aber keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen. Alles probiert, auflaufendes/ ablaufendes Wasser, klassiche Brandungsangelei, Seeringler unter Pose, Mefo-Blinker..nix. Auch sonst hat dort niemand gefangen, bis auf verweinzelt mal eine Makrele auf Paternoster. Nunja, entweder sind die Wölfe halt da oder nicht, Plattfisch war auch nix. In Westkapelle habe ich zu dieser Jahreszeit deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht... So what


----------

